# Competition brisket advice?



## kackalakiecook (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm really wanting to start competing in some bbq comps and have a couple questions. Do you have to cook a whole packer brisket or can you cook just the flats? Also I have two ecbs and a charbroil offset, am I going to be laughed off the lot?  Any advice is greatly appreciated. I really love this forum and all the help it provides


----------

